# OK Governor Signs Bill: CCW w/ Valid Military ID



## Dame (May 30, 2017)

This is something that comes up from time to time on this forum. So Oklahoma joins Florida in considering military training sufficient to grant a CCW. Any other states out there?



> *By Dean Weingarten. May 29th, 2017
> Article Source*
> On 17 May, 2017, SB 35, the recognition of military, guard and reserve members to carry concealed weapons based on a military, reserve, or national guard valid I.D. card, was signed into law by Oklahoma Governor Mary Fallin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Topkick (May 30, 2017)

I believe Ohio allows vets a CCW as long as its within 5 years of discharge.


----------



## Totentanz (May 30, 2017)

Topkick said:


> I believe Ohio allows vets a CCW as long as its within 5 years of discharge.



With a caveat - you have to have either pistol training annotated on your DD-214 or pistol qual scorecard.

Edited to add... it also only waives the training requirement of the normal CCW process.  All else remains in effect (eg, filing with the county sheriff, background check, etc).  It's a far cry from flashing a CAC card *as* a concealed carry permit.


----------



## Dame (May 30, 2017)

@AWP will probably know more but I'm pretty sure Florida also discounts the permit for military when you send in your packet.


----------



## Gunz (May 31, 2017)

Dame said:


> @AWP will probably know more but I'm pretty sure Florida also discounts the permit for military when you send in your packet.




I don't remember a Florida discount. A DD214 with proof of firearms training is enough to waive the CCW classes but as @Totentanz mentions above for Ohio, in FL you still have to pony up the fingerprints and the FBI database search etc. The license, incidentally, is for any concealed weapon up to and including firearms.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 31, 2017)

I


----------



## Totentanz (May 31, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> In Va, a DD-214 gets you out of the required training for CCW. You still have to go through fingerprinting and background check. I'm OK with that.



FWIW, I took the required training, and personally I'd never skip it, if only for one reason - when moving to a new area, I want the opportunity to talk to someone in LE or a DA's office (read - someone in the judicial system who actually handles use of force incidents) about how things are viewed and handled in their area.

The last trainer I went to was a nearly-retired deputy with a ton of time training officers on use of firearms (as well as post-use-of-force topics) as well as responding to civilian incidents, and he spent the majority of the class covering what I wanted to learn about - "what to expect when the police arrive" (how things are paged out from dispatch, their mindset when responding to a call, how things are seen/perceived on arrival, how you can expect investigations and post-incident interactions to proceed, attorney recommendations, etc).  

Responses changes from department to department, laws change from state to state, and perceptions change from municipality to municipality... even if you knew the deal wherever you came from, it's a good idea to get a sense of new local flavor if you're moving.


----------



## Gunz (May 31, 2017)

In Florida, when they send you your license, they include a copy of all the state gun statutes which they instruct you to read...and it's extremely important to know them. But I suspect many people probably blow it off in their hurry to get out the door with a gun in their pants.

It is Florida, after all...


----------



## AWP (Jun 12, 2017)

Dame said:


> @AWP will probably know more but I'm pretty sure Florida also discounts the permit for military when you send in your packet.



No discount for a vet, but a DD-214 will get you out of the class and allow your permit request to be expedited, but the fees are the same.

Acceptable Training Documentation / Concealed Weapon License / Licensing / Divisions & Offices / Home - Florida Department of Agriculture & Consumer Services

http://www.freshfromflorida.com/content/download/7438/118429/License_Fees.pdf

Florida Concealed Weapon License Application Information - Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services



> The department is now expediting all Florida concealed weapon or firearm license applications submitted by active military members and veterans.
> 
> *Active military personnel* who want to apply for a concealed weapon license should include a copy of their Common Access Card or other form of official military identification with their applications. The department will also accept a copy of service members' current orders as proof of active duty status.
> 
> *Honorably discharged veterans* should submit a copy of their DD 214 long form with their applications.



Personal opinion: using your DD-214 to skip the training is stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------

